# gastric emptying test



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

Has anyone had this test? I was scheduled for it twice but had to cancel. I am going thru a phase of being able to eat very little and I figured for that reason, should reschedule when the stomach feels like eating. If you've had the test, would like to hear what it is about. Thanks, Phyllis


----------



## JeanG1 (Aug 11, 2002)

I have had two. They are not bad at all - They give you something to eat then do a scan of your stomach There are no needles, etc. Some scan for a full 90 minutes and some places they scan every 30 minutes to an hour for 4 hours - just depends on where you go.Don't reschedule because you don't feel like eating - that is one of the signs that you may have delaying emptying - if you wait till you feel better you may go undiagnosed.


----------

